# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos

## Moody

Hi guys just curios If this is asbestos its from a Wall I was repairing

----------


## phild01

can't see any pic!!! 
https://www.renovateforum.com/f36/how-upload-photos-120536/

----------

